# Need wool help...



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I have decided to sell my wool that doesnt work and replace it with the only wool cover that works for us. The problem is that the only wool cover that works for us is no longer being made.

The cover is an old style lightweight FCB. Do any of you know anyone who makes a cover of the same wool and side snapping?

I figure only people who have seen an old style lightweight FCB/LC will know what Im talking about.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

no one?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Do you know the type of wool, mama?


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Did you email anyone at fluffy mail? Maybe they can help?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

i think it is lightweight jersey but im not sure. I talked with Amy about it back in june when they had the first custom slots. I was hoping id like the new wool but it doesnt work the same on DS.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Have you thought about a custom from Simon's Custom Cloth? She has lots of lightweight jersey. And she can make it side-snapping.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

well I havent had the chance to try other wool, i have a PWP lightweight jersey but it was prefelted and doesnt seem the same


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Have you tried an SP lightweight jersey? Very stretchy and soft and side-snapping too...

Hope you find what you're looking for...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I should look for a SP jersey. My friend has one and it feels very similar.

Does anyone have them instock or will I have to hunt for one too, LOL


----------



## francesmct (Jul 8, 2004)

I love the SP jersey covers...I had one on order at Extraordinary Baby Shop, but it was taking too long so I cancelled that order...Have you tried www.diaperware.com? I know that they stock SP stuff in the US.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

DW only has flannel.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

it looks like the canadian shop is the only one that has jersey


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

We have a play date tomorrow with my friend who has the SPs, I wonder if she would let me borrow them to try? She has larges which will probably be big but at least Ill get the feel for it, I hate that I found a cover that works and I they arent made anymore.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Which Canadian shop?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.extraordinarybabyshoppe.com


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I didn't even know SP made jersey covers.







Those look great, have you seen them IRL, SEEPAE?

($31 CDN = $___ US????)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I didn't even know SP made jersey covers.







Those look great, have you seen them IRL, SEEPAE?

($31 CDN = $___ US????)

my friend has one jersey and 2+ flannel. Her jersey is turned and topstitched, I wonder if that is the norm?

$31 CDN = 23.45


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
my friend has one jersey and 2+ flannel. Her jersey is turned and topstitched, I wonder if that is the norm?

$31 CDN = 23.45

the jersey on that extroidinary link says its serged. I have a reuzabums wool jersey thats TnTS.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I dont think that sugarpeas wholesaled any jersey covers.... at least not yet! Her jersey covers are usually turned & topstitched







Tho SPs was using the same lightweight jersey that we are using.... tho I do believe at one time she stocked some of the same stuff our original wool covers were out of too, but they were also limited cause that wool is nowhere to be found now unless you have a stash of it. ROFL confusing eh ?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I wish I could feel the love for the new wool but for some reason it just hasnt held its place with DS, Maybe I shouldnt have rushed into it. When I got the custom slot for the new wool I was actually wanting another old style wool cover of color with no embroidery and I ended up getting a new style wool cover white with embroidery, LOL, I am so bad









I need to find another workhorse cover though. Even though the old style wool is so light and thin is takes a beating, and I need to find another cover that will do the same.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

there is some of that wool around, just only in like 2 colors, LOL Its also a real PITA cause of the snaps dont like to stay put... blah ... it makes me hate wool







ROFL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I know someone who uses the wool as their inner layer on most all their covers, I dont really care what it would look like, I just want it, LOL

Its kind of sad that I am this attached to the wool, but it is the only thing that has worked with him. The only others I have tried are PWP and Kiwi Pie and though the PWP was light in weight, it doesnt hold up to his roughhousing. And the KP is so soft but it wouldnt last 5 minutes on him, LOL

Hes such a boy, LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

What color is the FCB wool you are talking about? A bluish greenish color? Just wondering....

Also what happens to the other wool covers? Do you mean they get pilly? I think that is pretty normal with most wool covers.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

a kelp-y color, LOL, does that make since?

The old wool was like t-shirt material, like after a guy has worn it out. stretchy trim cool and fits great under clothes doesnt felt after lots of wear(mine hasnt felted even under his jeans).

the new wool is already felted, not as stretchy, doesnt hug him right or fit very well under his clothes and seems too much like my KP, a show of wool instead of workhorse. which may or may not be what it is but it doesnt fit DS the same way and I dont feel safe using it under clothes.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
a kelp-y color, LOL, does that make since?

The old wool was like t-shirt material, like after a guy has worn it out. stretchy trim cool and fits great under clothes doesnt felt after lots of wear(mine hasnt felted even under his jeans).

the new wool is already felted, not as stretchy, doesnt hug him right or fit very well under his clothes and seems too much like my KP, a show of wool instead of workhorse. which may or may not be what it is but it doesnt fit DS the same way and I dont feel safe using it under clothes.

Yeah I know the wool you are talking about.I had one of their first covers and always had regret about selling it.But I am not too picky and have found other wool I love. Also my very first PP are made of similar wool and I still have them.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
a kelp-y color, LOL, does that make since?

The old wool was like t-shirt material, like after a guy has worn it out. stretchy trim cool and fits great under clothes doesnt felt after lots of wear(mine hasnt felted even under his jeans).

uhm, please let me know if you find this anywhere? It sounds FANTASTIC.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

By the way what the heck are you doing here.I thought you left? No one ever can stay away it seems (including me).


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

SEEPAE said:


> a kelp-y color, LOL, does that make since?
> 
> The old wool was like t-shirt material, like after a guy has worn it out. stretchy trim cool and fits great under clothes doesnt felt after lots of wear(mine hasnt felted even under his jeans).
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Im trying not to be too picky, LOL, Im going to try out the sugar peas jersey. I also found another WAHM that uses just a wool jersey(probably not the same one) but her covers are cute and dark colored(which is always a plus with a little dirt devil).


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
By the way what the heck are you doing here.I thought you left? No one ever can stay away it seems (including me).

you never saw me, LOL


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama.Virg*

I got an elbee wool cover off the TP that feels like a well-love tshirt. Its red. Very soft. And it is different from the 2 other jersey covers I have (RB and reuzabums), although the inside layer of the RB is in that tshirt thin and soft vein (that wool is olive).

But like mentioned above, I am careful with the snaps. I don't jerk these covers/snaps around as much.

And what color is kelp?

Im really kickin myself because I had a elbee slot for a wooly bullie and then had bank/paypal stuff happen and told her I wouldnt be able to get the money to her and had to let someone else have it. I am really pissed at my bank now, LOL

kelp is an olive color, LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I also found another WAHM that uses just a wool jersey(probably not the same one) but her covers are cute and dark colored(which is always a plus with a little dirt devil).

care to share, hmm?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
care to share, hmm?









nope, LOL, not until I have a chance to try them out, Ive had that "found a new wahm -all the sudden hyena" thing happen to me too many times, LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

hmmm... is it wool interlock?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
hmmm... is it wool interlock?

youd have to ask tiff, Im goin to bed, LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

no, wool interlock is thicker







its a wool jersey.. its just a type that doesnt felt at all... no matter how much or how you wash it :LOL


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

I want this fabulous mystery wool!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

: wonder-wool

:LOL


----------

